# Wago 750-8202 Firmware



## gravieren (17 Dezember 2015)

Hi

Was ist die aktuelle Firmware-Version für diesen Controller  ?

Leider gibt es immer noch keine Info-Page auf der WAGO-Homepage.
Da war doch mal was geplant ?


Gruß


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (17 Dezember 2015)

*WAGO Firmwareübersicht*

Hallo Karl!



Eine Firmwareübersicht erhälts Du, indem Du auf die Downloadseite gehst (Home > Service > Downloads > Download-Suche) und im linken Merkmals-Baum "Software > Firmware" auswählst. Die Liste kann man dann nach Artikeln oder Datum (hier als Beispiel) sortieren. 
Alternativ kann man auch die Artikelnummer in dem Suchfeld eingeben und beim (in der Regel ersten) Treffer dann direkt "Dowloads > Firmware" auswählen. 
Noch schneller: Im Suchfeld einfach den Artikel und das Wort "Firmware" eingeben, also hier: "750-8202 Firmware". Dann landest Du direkt bei der Suchanforderung. 
Und für alle die, die z.B. ein eigenes Intranet oder eine Linksammlung haben, noch ein Tipp: Ihr könnt die Artikelnummer auch einfach als sogenannten Shortlink eingeben. Beispiel für den 750-8202 wäre: http://www.wago.de/750-8202. Damit landet ihr dann dort, wo Ihr auch über die Eingabe der Artikelnummer in das Suchfeld (siehe 2.) gekommen wärt. 

Soviel zur Logik. Allerdings scheint hier beim 750-8202 noch eine "Winzigkeit" nicht zu stimmen: Die aktuelle Firmware für den *750-8202* ist heute die *FW04*, auf der Seite steht noch die FW03. Das werden wir aber schnellstens korrigieren!


----------



## gravieren (17 Dezember 2015)

TOP

Danke für die Info und Tipps.


----------

